# [SOLVED] DVD drive makes wiered noise.



## musicistabest (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi I need help because it only does this with DVDs but the dvd drive makes a wiered noise when I put a dvd in and it dosen't play it and I just don't know whats wrong with it because it dosen't do this with anything else.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: DVD drive makes wiered noise.*

musicistabest,

Does this drive play / read other discs - such as CD audio, CD ROM, DVD ROM, etc? Are you trying to play "burned" DVD copies or commercial DVD originals? Have you tried multiple titles that are know to play in other DVD drives and/or standalone DVD players?

Please describe the noise your drive is making.

What is the make/model of your DVD drive? What country are you located in? What player are you attempting to play these DVDs with? What version of Windows are you running?

Sorry for all the questions - but we need more details in order to give informed advice.

- John


----------



## musicistabest (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: DVD drive makes wiered noise.*

I am in chadderton,my DVD drive is an ATAPI I am running windows vista
the noise its making is like the lazers stuck like a cracking noise.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: DVD drive makes wiered noise.*

musicistabest,

Can the drive read/play certain discs, just not DVD videos? Knowing this is important.

- John


----------



## musicistabest (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: DVD drive makes wiered noise.*

Yes it can play anything else but just not DVDS.


----------

